# Proper speaker wire



## RRF743 (Jul 20, 2011)

I am looking to put some outdoor speaker rocks on my patio and was wondering what kind of wire I need to run underground. Is CL2 inwall speaker wire ok or do I need special underground wire? Any answers would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Gregr (Nov 2, 2010)

RRF743,

Underground cable is a rare item in A/V installations these-days. But, I'll bet Home Theater Shack store has your answer. As well as Parts Express and several advertisers here. Any Audio store , more then a specialty Audio store will have what you need.

I remember in my building construction days the well power wire and sensor wires were underground rated with a High UV rating. Anything you find today with a UV rating is considered an underground and/or outdoor weather resistant rated cable for above or underground applications. 

The next question is speaker wire configuration. Typical lamp cord looking speaker produced by a reputable wire manufacturer like Furutech for Audio apps. is still a sophisticated wire configuration using a very high copper content wire. It may look like lamp cord but with several thin wire bundles of 30 or more wires in a helical twist and additionally twisted around a center solid core wire or Teflon hollow tube to name only a few. My point is it may look like lamp cord with two parallel leads but when you look inside it is a different story. But a UV rated lamp cord may work great for your app.. 

Let us know how you make out..., what you find?

Greg


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

Welcome to Home Theater Shack.

Cheers,
Bill.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Any decent copper wire for outdoor use that you can get at Lowes or Home depot should work fine. I also would check www.monoprice.com to see if they sell outdoor wire.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Apr 4, 2009)

If you're talking about burial, I don't think CL would last. 

I've used landscaping low voltage cable before - very durable and very thick insulation.

It would probably be overkill because it's designed for line voltages, but UF cable would be another good option:
http://www.deanbennett.com/uf-direct-burial-cable.htm

You can probably get it cheaper - and I believe that Home Depot and Lowes carry it.


----------



## Tomegun (Jul 4, 2011)

RRF743 said:


> I am looking to put some outdoor speaker rocks on my patio and was wondering what kind of wire I need to run underground. Is CL2 inwall speaker wire ok or do I need special underground wire? Any answers would be appreciated. Thanks


I just could not resist adding another suggestion. I came across this wire on the net and it seems, from what they say, it should be good for most any speaker needs as long as 15ga is large enough.

Here are partial Spec's: 15 awg Total Size: A bundle of six 20 awg conductors which avoid skin-effect anomalies yet large enough together to provide ample damping. Solid Core Conductors: Preserve clarity and focus, revealing harmonic detail and articulation. Open-Core Design: Increases space between conductors to reduce magnetic interaction. Polypropylene Insulation: Holds conductors rigid to minimize electro-magnetic modulation of the conductors. Durable PVC Jacket: Provides flexibility while protecting conductors.

I hope I am not out of place by posting this. It is Evidence Brand and only $79.00 for a 3' length with 1/4" TS Male connectors. Of course the shipping is only $7.99 :spend: BTW: I'm sure there is discount pricing for longer lengths without connectors. 

Sure hope this helps & doesn't get me in trouble. OH! they didn't say if the phone plugs were solid Gold or not.
Uncle Tom


----------



## RRF743 (Jul 20, 2011)

Thanks for all the replies guys. I think I'm going to go with the wire from Parts Express. My longest run is 85' so the 14 gauge and price works well for me. Thanks again.


----------

